# ControSoil?



## TYB (28 Nov 2010)

Have anybody tried this "Soil"?

TYB


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Nov 2010)

google it mate.

here's a tank in india using the stuff...

http://nswamy.com/dawn/wp-content/uploa ... C06304.jpg

http://nswamy.com/dawn/tag/diatoms/


----------

